# how would you respond



## kwahlne (Aug 13, 2009)

How would you respond to someone asking for free samples to try before buying?  I do have free samples that I hand out to people but I received an email off my website asking for free samples of multiple different soaps.  Do any of you sellers provide this?


----------



## AshleyR (Aug 13, 2009)

I would have no problem giving free samples to people locally, but online, I would only include them with an order, or charge a fee. By sending samples to people online you're not only eating the cost of the sample, but you have to cover the cost to ship it too - unless the person would be willing to pay shipping?

I'm planning to add samples to my site soon, but they will be for SALE, for $1 each. A lot of people online ask for samples from a whole bunch of people, just to get things for free!


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 13, 2009)

That sounds very reasonable.  I have included them with regular purchases as well.  I've never had anyone ask outright to send them some free samples.  Especially without a purchase.

Hmmm, thinking...


----------



## carillon (Aug 14, 2009)

A standard, "Thank you for your interest in our products.  Due to overwhelming demand, we are not able to honor requests for free samples, however, we do provide complimentary samples with each order."

Was it just Joe Blow looking for some free goodies, or were they claiming to be interested in wholesale products?  That can be a scam too, so in that case you might offer institute a policy where they buy samples, but you discount their first order for the amount they paid for samples (or even more).

________________________________
FRAGRANCE OILS FOR SALE
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12747


----------



## JenniferSews (Aug 14, 2009)

carillon said:
			
		

> A standard, "Thank you for your interest in our products.  Due to overwhelming demand, we are not able to honor requests for free samples, however, we do provide complimentary samples with each order."



That's pretty much it.  I owned a very successful online business for years before selling it last year.  After a while you get a feel for those people just looking for something for nothing and those who are legitimately interested.  Use your instincts and if you want to send samples then have them pay a small fee or at least pay shipping.  Then I would offer the samples to be your choice instead of letting them choose.  Resale is different than handmade, but I think some of it still applies.  Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

I would not ship free samples . If they offered to pay the shipping , I might .
I like carillon's answer .
Kitn


----------



## Rosey (Aug 14, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> I would have no problem giving free samples to people locally, but online, I would only include them with an order, or charge a fee. By sending samples to people online you're not only eating the cost of the sample, but you have to cover the cost to ship it too - unless the person would be willing to pay shipping?
> 
> I'm planning to add samples to my site soon, but they will be for SALE, for $1 each. A lot of people online ask for samples from a whole bunch of people, just to get things for free!



ditto what Ashley said.

The soaps I bought from people were samples. Some people though, that's how they live their life, asking for free stuff everywhere.


----------



## candice19 (Aug 14, 2009)

I post on my site that samples are included with every order, and nobody has ever asked for free samples.

If they DID ask for samples, I'd ask for them to cover postage and packaging at least.  If they can't do this, I feel like they wouldn't be inclined to buy a whole bar if they liked it.


----------



## carillon (Aug 14, 2009)

> Some people though, that's how they live their life, asking for free stuff everywhere.



Some ask for free stuff only to re-sell it somewhere else!


----------



## carebear (Aug 14, 2009)

kwahlne said:
			
		

> How would you respond to someone asking for free samples to try before buying?  I do have free samples that I hand out to people but I received an email off my website asking for free samples of multiple different soaps.  Do any of you sellers provide this?



I send samples (I'm talking little bitty samples) with purchases.  I respond to such emails telling them just that.


----------



## donniej (Aug 18, 2009)

I keep end pieces or slice bars with cosmetic flaws so they're pretty thin.  I have a couple drying racks just for these "mini bars".  The plan is to put a little cardboard on each side and be able to put them in an envelope and mail them.  You need more than one stamp but you can mail up to 4 or 5 ounces using a mailbox and stamps.  

I also plan to keep an excel spreadsheet of names and address's of people I've sent these samples to.  If they ask for samples multiple times but never buy anything, then you can choose to ignore them.  

If you decide to do the sample bar route, you could ask them to send you a self adresses envelope with the correct number of stamps.  Multiple samples would require multiple envelopes to stay under the weight restriction.


----------

